# Missing Images



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

(Not sure if this is just specific to this thread or if it belongs in Forum Support...)

JL,
I cannot see your pics, they are only red X's. And the attachment you linked to gives me a message that it is an invalid attachment.

If everyone else can see the pics and the attachment just fine, then I need to post this in Forum Support. As you know I have had trouble seeing other pics (in some of the club threads), but that was just a minor annoyance. It is, however, not good at all if there are others who cannot see your 211 pics.

Thanks! :grin:


PS: I'm running Windows XP using IE6.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You are the only one I remember complaining ...
Moved from
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=509873#post509873

Does everyone see the picture below or are people seeing x's?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I DO wonder if the 'invalid attachment' message is related to the red X's I'm seeing now..


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I've seen the red x's thing on gif's. But only on gif images that are linked from elsewhere. Don't know, perhaps a bug in the forum software??


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Which of the above boxes do you see? (not below, ABOVE!)

#1 and #3 are linked to "dbstalk.com", #2 and #4 are linked to "www.dbstalk.com".
#1 and #2 are JPG, #3 and #4 are GIF

Are the ones that are missing the 'other site'? (In other words, are you visiting DBSTalk as http://dbstalk.com and #2 and #4 are missing or you are visiting http://www.dbstalk.com/ and #1 or #3 are missing?)
Are the ones that are missing the JPGs?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I actually see all of those, Dr. JL. :grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

All four again? (above)


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

James,

The other day when I clicked on the "pix here" I got the "invalid attachment"

Post #2 no pix / no red x's

Post #5 1234 at the top and 1234 in a box that say's "attached images"

Post #7 I see:

5
6
7
8

and attached thumbnails : 5678

Windows XP / Firefox at http://www.dbstalk.com

Chan


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

James Long said:


> All four again?


Yes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, we've eliminated server source, JPG vs GIF and image width, perhaps it is file size?

















Those who cannot see the image in post #2 of this thread - can you see either/both of these?


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

James Long said:


> OK, we've eliminated server source, JPG vs GIF and image width, perhaps it is file size?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, those came through just fine, pix and thumbnails.

Chan


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> You are the only one I remember complaining ...
> Moved from
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=509873#post509873
> 
> Does everyone see the picture below or are people seeing x's?


I see an x


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> OK, we've eliminated server source, JPG vs GIF and image width, perhaps it is file size?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both ok


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The largest file you're seeing is 4785bytes - the one that is failing is 6134bytes.

Apparently it is file size? Perhaps I need to post in JPG-Lite. 

Oddly, I see all of the images.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

James Long said:


> Those who cannot see the image in post #2 of this thread - can you see either/both of these?


Yes, they're there.

JPG-lite -- !rolling


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I normally save JPGs in "75% quality" but for the biggest one you see it was saved in "50% quality". (Is that a 33% or 25% reduction in quality? Ask a math major.) The third image was saved at 25% quality.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I see all pics with no problems. I am not aware of any issues with VB as far as attachments. One thing I would suggest is deleting all of your DBSTalk cookies (there may be more than one) and login again to see if that clears the problem.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Chris, I've logged out quite a few times (and therefore cleared cookies) and also deleted all my cookies since I first noticed this problem. And also again just now. It hasn't helped. It just hasn't been a big enough issue until now for me to speak up. I.E., it hasn't affected anything I have wanted to view in the technical forums until now. (But if you remember, JL, I have mentioned it before. )


It's not just JL's pics, I also can't see Jason's pics in post #720 of the morphing thread, if that helps.

Not sure if this helps either, but this problem has been around for me since vB 3.5.1.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The only variable I've been able to confirm is size.
I don't believe it is a vb thing preventing Laverne and others from seeing a picture of a certain file size but not others. But it is something.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, referring back to my example of Jason's pics.. There was a point in time when I could see them, whereas now I can't. (I wonder if Richard cannot see those either..  Richard?)



James Long said:


> But it is something.


 'Something' indeed! 

Thanks, James.


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

but can't see thumbnails. Using Firefox. If I move my cursor within the thumbnail box it will sometimes change to a hand and it shows the pic when I click. I have to move the cursor VERY slowly however.

Thanks in advance.
Dan


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I can see them all -- apparently, size doesn't matter after all. 

WinXP/Netscape 7.2 @ www.dbstalk.com


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

James Long said:


> Those who cannot see the image in post #2 of this thread - can you see either/both of these?


Red X in #2, do see both in #10.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Tell you what. This weekend when the load on the server is down, I will rebuild the attachment table and see what happens. There might be something weird going on in there.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Much appreciated, Chris! 

(Now I feel guilty for not bringing this to your attention sooner! Sorry! )


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just rebuilt the attachment table. Any change?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Still can't see the image in message 2


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I know this is a dumb question but has anyone tried clearing their cache?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I did. Cleared the Temp. Int. Files, cookies again also. (Completely shut down and restarted too. ) Red X's still there. :shrug:


----------

